# [Nicht angucken! Weitergehen!] USB-Sticks legen System lahm

## sprittwicht

Tach!

Seit neuestem friert mein System gerne mal komplett ein, sobald ich einen USB-Stick anschließe. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Kernel ist seit dem 28.5. 2.6.38-r6 (x86_64), aufgefallen ist mir der Spaß zum ersten Mal vor etwa einer Woche.

Ist mir bei zwei verschiedenen Sticks passiert, meine weitere Testbegeisterung hält sich aufgrund der damit verbundenen ext4-Dateisystemchecks in Grenzen.Last edited by sprittwicht on Tue Jun 21, 2011 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sprittwicht

Bekannt: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369061

Mal den anderen Kernel probieren, sorry für's hastige Ins-Forum-schmieren-statt-vorher-zu-suchen...

----------

## toralf

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

>  sorry für's hastige Ins-Forum-schmieren-statt-vorher-zu-suchen...

 Wenn Du schnell genug bist, kannst Du Deinen eigenen Beitrag auch noch löschen.

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich schätz mal DER Zug ist jetzt abgefahren.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Jo der Zug ist jetzt abgefahren...

Da gab es doch mal den berühmten bitte löschen Thread  :Smile: 

Ich denke zb ein [erledigt] oder [in Progress] Präfix vorm Titel könnte dich nun vor Ähnlichen bewahren... :Wink: 

----------

## sprittwicht

ARGH, BITTE LÖSCHEN!  :Smile: 

////// Thread ist hier zuende. Danke für's Zuschauen.

----------

## schmidicom

Dir ist schon klar das wenn du "[Nicht angucken! Weitergehen!]" in den Titel schreibst sich die Leute den Inhalt erst recht ansehen oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

genau der Titel hat mich auch auf dieses Thread gezogen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## xraver

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> genau der Titel hat mich auch auf dieses Thread gezogen.
> 
> 

 

^^ Genau!

Aber danke für den Humor den der Thread-Ersteller hat  :Smile: .

----------

## franzf

Ich hab das jetzt mal ein wenig untersucht:

Bitte-Löschen-Thread:

Gestartet um 11:31 Uhr - Quersumme: 11+31=42

Nimmt man das ganze Datum dazu:

11+31+9+25+2006 = 2082; 2+82 = 84 = 42 * 2

Dass dieser neue Thread im Jahr 2011 nur um 23:06 gestartet werden konnte, ist auch klar:

2011 +23+06=2040; 40 + 2 = 42.

Q.E.D.

Ihr seht den großen Zusammenhang.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab das jetzt mal ein wenig untersucht:
> 
> Bitte-Löschen-Thread:
> 
> Gestartet um 11:31 Uhr - Quersumme: 11+31=42
> ...

 

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

Die Rechnung ist gut  :Smile: 

----------

